# Application santé, iPad-iPhone



## matth03 (10 Août 2017)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai une petite question en espèrent que certain(e)s pourront m'aider :
J'ai une application de sport sur iPad et sur iPhone relié au même compte. Cette application se synchronise avec l'application santé.

Je viens de me rendre compte que les calories brûlés ne s'affichent pas lorsque je fais une session depuis l'iPad. 

Avez-vous une explication ? Voir même une solution 
Merci d'avance à tout le monde.


----------

